
Show HN: Just Run JavaScript Easily (Chrome Extension) - aogl
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/run-javascript/lmilalhkkdhfieeienjbiicclobibjao
======
kristianp
What's the difference to the js extensions that have been around for a while?

~~~
aogl
This automatically loads jQuery, syncs with your Google Account so that the
same scripts are available to all your devices and allows toggling of domains.

------
quickthrower2
Nice idea. I installed tampermonkey and enjoy using it I guess this is similar

